# Looking for fatty fanfiction?



## Fat Molly (Aug 26, 2010)

I keep a little collection on my Fanfiction.net account's favorites list. Fluffier fatty stories. There's a few that I have read that have been really good. Others...not so much.

http://www.fanfiction.net/u/2432637/Fat_Molly

That's my link. 

Anyhow, I want your opinions. Point me, please! 

I'm more particularly looking for fat Snape stories in the Harry Potter fandom. I really can't find any anywhere, save those that are on my favorites list.


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 28, 2010)

Fat Molly said:


> I want your opinions. Point me, please!


:bow: I'm pointing you here! :bow:


Fat Molly said:


> _~BBW, ~BHM, ~~WG, Eating_ - A woman applies for a job at a clinic that specializes in WLS
> 
> *The Weight Loss Surgery Clinic
> By Fat Molly*​*
> ...



 Never mind that Fanfic it can wait. Come on Molly, we want the next episode.... 
...And when do we want it? * NOW !*


----------



## Fat Molly (Aug 28, 2010)

Lol. Soon, though not super-soon. 

I'm kinda going through a depresssive episode right now. 10% of my waking hours of late have been drowned in tears, not to be hyperbolic. So...yeah. But I'm glad that you're enjoying what I've started and bouncing up and down (perhaps?) for more.


----------



## Fat Molly (Aug 29, 2010)

Fat Molly said:


> Lol. Soon, though not super-soon.
> 
> I'm kinda going through a depresssive episode right now. 10% of my waking hours of late have been drowned in tears, not to be hyperbolic. So...yeah. But I'm glad that you're enjoying what I've started and bouncing up and down (perhaps?) for more.



Never mind. 

It tends to be the way it happens, don't it...one says one thing, then does another?

So yes, there's another little segment up.


----------



## Lardibutts (Aug 29, 2010)

Fat Molly said:


> Lol. Soon, though not super-soon.
> 
> I'm kinda going through a depresssive episode right now. 10% of my waking hours of late have been drowned in tears, not to be hyperbolic. So...yeah. But I'm glad that you're enjoying what I've started and bouncing up and down (perhaps?) for more.



Very sorry :doh: 
I shouldn't have pushed you into into posting such personal stuff. WOW do I never think before opening my big fat mouth!
Speaking for myself: I probably do my WG fiction when I am a bit in retreat from the real world. I don't know whether it is therapeutic to escape into my alter ego, but I do enjoy it in here: yup...definitely bouncing up and down .


----------

